# Fertility centre offering half-price IVF if donating eggs to research



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

http://www.infertileworld.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=645

Just wondered how people felt about this?


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Personally I think this is a good thing. the research is in order to alleviate suffering and if it's means some can afford IVF who may not otherwise have been able to then that's great. 

I would not consider egg share (not sure I could handle all the issues that raises) but I would consider this if finances were an issue


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Personally, I think *all* egg donors should receive at least 1,500 pounds for donating their eggs.  I can't understand why they are not allowed to receive fair compensation for their time.

I also don't understand why the Equal Opportunities Commission doesn't look at this issue.  If they demand equal pay for like work.  Road sweepers versus school cooks getting equal pay for example.

Members of the HFEA committee receive at least 180 pounds every time they turn up for meeting. It is considered important to compensate such important people for generously donating their time. So HFEA members are *not* paid, they are compensated for the their loss of time.  In Quango terms, they only receive a miserly compensation of 180 pounds plus per day.  And if you read, the HFEA accounts you will find people, who are receiving around 5000-10,000 pounds over a year.

An egg donor, who walks off the street, puts in the same amount of time as some HFEA members and gets nothing.  Surely in the interest of fairness, either HFEA members, who are "altruistically" donating their time, should get nothing, or *all* donors, should get the same attendance allowance, as HFEA members every time they turn up at a clinic, ie at least 180 pounds.

Also Suzi Leather, as Chair of the HFEA imposed the rule, that said, that no donor could get more than 250 pounds per donation cycle, yet she claimed 12,000 pounds in one year for expenses.  Shouldn't she be forced to pay back 11,750 pounds of expenses or shouldn't the HFEA allow egg donors to get unlimited expenses?

Lorna


----------

